# Signature



## goatfarmvt (Jul 2, 2012)

How do I set a signature?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 2, 2012)

Click on User CP
Look down the list for "Edit Signature"
And - there you go!


----------



## goatfarmvt (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't see it this is my list:
Your Control Panel
Your Profile
Edit Your Details
Customize Profile
Profile Privacy
Networking
Contacts & Friends
Social Groups
Group Memberships
Settings & Options
Edit Avatar
Edit Email & Password
Edit Options
Edit Ignore List
Private Messages  
List Messages
Send New Message
Edit Folders
Subscribed Threads  
List Subscriptions
Edit Folders
Miscellaneous
Event Reminders
Paid Subscriptions
Attachments


----------



## goatfarmvt (Jul 2, 2012)

oh i need 30 posts thanks


----------



## davidhung (Dec 12, 2015)

No need any post or 30 post?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like your signature worked just fine.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2016)

Delta: It appears that he put those links in the post. 

HappyWheels: You do not have a signature saved. Give it a try now.


----------

